# General > Gardening >  Rotovator_Beast!!

## david

Hi, I have for hire a 12hp Howard Gem rotovator. This is an absolute beast of a machine weighing nearly 350kg. It will still go through a garden gate though. Ideal for turning over new ground, preparing for grass seed, tatty patches etc. It is ideally suited for large to medium plots. Due to H&S this has to be owner operated. PM for details or contact 01847 831304.

Best David

----------


## spurtle

Is this an advert to hire it? If so, how much do you charge?

----------


## david

Yes,this is a for hire machine. Due to it's age, weight and quirkiness, and because of H&S, this machine has to be hired with an operative. These machines were built around 40years ago and as such the build quality is excellent-probably the finest on the market even today. Unfortunately some health and safety measures were not thought of. For instance if the tines are engaged and you select reverese gear then you have 350kg coming towards you at 12hp with enough momentum to kill you if you happen to slip and it goes over the top. Hire would be dependant on size of ground and condition. IRO £15 hour

----------


## nikki

would you come to lybster?

----------


## david

> would you come to lybster?


Answer yes.

Best David

----------


## adi1

> Unfortunately some health and safety measures were not thought of. For instance if the tines are engaged and you select reverese gear then you have 350kg coming towards you at 12hp with enough momentum to kill you if you happen to slip and it goes over the top.


The Howard Gems I used (Many years ago now) had a dead mans handle on for reverse gear.
You are right though they are a excellent machine and give a superb tilth on most soils.

----------


## david

> The Howard Gems I used (Many years ago now) had a dead mans handle on for reverse gear.
> You are right though they are a excellent machine and give a superb tilth on most soils.


Mine has a dead mans handle on reverse as well. Perhaps someone has disabled it cos you can still reverse with the tines engaged, giving the potential for a dead man!

----------


## jings00

i know nothing of gardening,,,my back garden is a nightmare to cut (for me) and it is full of lumps and bumps and tussocks o different grasses...would this sorta thing be an idea ...to start from scratch kind of thing?

----------


## Anfield

> i know nothing of gardening,,,my back garden is a nightmare to cut (for me) and it is full of lumps and bumps and tussocks o different grasses...would this sorta thing be an idea ...to start from scratch kind of thing?


Yes, this would be ideal but in view of some of the comments above I would get OH to do it.

----------


## jings00

OH i assume other half? don't have one o them, else they woulda been whipped into shape and done it already :-)

----------


## Boozeburglar

Next time I am up I can take a look at it, and help you sort it. Gratis, bar a plasticine hippy.

Do you want some trees? I have loads needing a home.

 :Smile:

----------


## jings00

ah i'll get the plasticine and pipecleaners in then :-)
and trees, would love trees but no got the space for em really.

----------


## Boozeburglar

Have you room for some in pots? Decorative wee ones?  :Smile:

----------


## jings00

aye probably would .......aye

----------


## Boozeburglar

Cool, I will be up in the next fortnight, will let you know.

----------


## jings00

sooooperb :-)

----------

